# Suggest a One Night Luxury Getaway



## SOM42 (3 Jun 2008)

Hi all,
 We are finally going to leave Jnr in the hands of a babysitter for one night this month.  We are looking for a luxury one night break within say 2 hours of Dublin.  Only criteria is that there is a good restaurant and nice accomodation.  We are not too worried about a specific location or golf/spa etc though a pool would be nice.  The Marriot Druids Glen and the Sheraton Athlone come to mind but would be grateful for any other suggestions!


----------



## helan72 (3 Jun 2008)

try the seafield in Ballymoney  - the spa is gorgeous and the food is beautiful.

no affiliation


----------



## z105 (3 Jun 2008)

Do a search, saw something similar to this thread a while ago.


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Jun 2008)

Rathsallagh House.  Excellent for winding down for one night when you've escaped from the kids.   Very close to Dublin - yet far enough away!  Last time we managed to get a babysitter lined up and went there it was late afternoon before we escaped so having a very convenient location near Dublin was a bonus

[broken link removed]


----------



## gar123 (3 Jun 2008)

we had a brilliant stay here

[broken link removed]


----------



## Green (3 Jun 2008)

Ok, you did say luxury, so why not the Ritz Carlton in Powercourt. They do a "special" of a suite and dinner in Gordon Ramsay's restaurant for €445.00. I did it recently and can thoroughly recommend it..

I would also recommend Seafield as another poster has done .....


----------



## SOM42 (3 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions folks.  Others are welcome!  The Seafield looks pretty good.  Don't know if I could justify the Ritz at the Powerscourt.  Probably end up spending €500 for one night!  Also remember reading a less than favourable review of the restaurant.  I've played golf so often in Rathsallagh that it wouldn't feel particularly special.  BertHouse also looks like a contender.


----------



## twofor1 (3 Jun 2008)

Try http://www.brooklodge.com/ We had a great night, lovely hotel, fantastic food.


----------



## Yoltan (4 Jun 2008)

helan72 said:


> try the seafield in Ballymoney  - the spa is gorgeous and the food is beautiful.
> 
> no affiliation


 
Stayed here a few months back. Very quiet (midweek off season) while we were there. Had the pool and the outdoor hot tub to ourselves. Upgraded to a suite which was very nice and the food was delicious. (As were the cocktails!) A few minutes stroll to the beach too.

Also check out www.wineport.ie Have stayed twice. Once early in the year and again in the height of the summer. Preferred it when it was quieter but still a fabulous place. If I were to choose between the 2 I'd pick Wineport Lodge. Splurge and get a suite with a wraparound balcony and chill out with a bottle of Tattinger!


----------



## Brianp (4 Jun 2008)

Have a look at Cabra Castle. Here's the link
http://www.cabracastle.com/
Stayed here some time ago and thought it was great, will be going back there again.


----------



## tosullivan (4 Jun 2008)

The Monart in Wexford comes highly recommended


----------



## DavyJones (4 Jun 2008)

twofor1 said:


> Try http://www.brooklodge.com/ We had a great night, lovely hotel, fantastic food.


 
Second that. Stayed there and had a very relaxing time.


----------



## Saudi (4 Jun 2008)

Raddisson Farnham Estate near Cavan town is nice.  Large spa and nice walks etc around the hotel


----------



## wicklowlass (4 Jun 2008)

powerscourt springs?


----------



## newtogame (4 Jun 2008)

We just spent a weekend in the Amber Springs in Gorey and loved it.Very friendly staff,great rooms,great food and lovely pool and spa.


----------



## wicklowlass (4 Jun 2008)

i heard the food wasnt great there but everyone is different !!! think ill book a meal there shortly !!!amber springs here we come!!


----------



## TreeTiger (5 Jun 2008)

Brook Lodge is lovely but my favourite of any place I've been, inside and outside of Ireland, is The Heritage at Killenard.

Golf: championship course or par 3
Bowling: indoor green
Gym: as well equipped as I need it to be 
Spa: beautiful, highly recommend the Heritage Spa Experience, €60 for 3 hours
Walking: as much as you like around the track

Eating:
Arlington Room, upmarket hotel in restaurant
Slieve Bloom, bar food, nice but not quite substantial enough for dinner
Cocktail bar, afternoon tea - haven't tried it yet
Greens Restaurant, in the golf club, really nice food at good prices (imho!)
Golf Clubhouse bar, smaller menu than Greens with a few snacky things too,
Spike, coffee shop, handy for a light lunch
Pub, carvery lunch, not sure about evenings
Sol Oriens, Italian restaurant with decent well-priced food.

They do a "Heritage Break" for €170 per person sharing which is 1 night B&B & dinner in one of the restaurants.

I have no connection with The Heritage (but I can dream, can't I?  )


----------



## alaskaonline (5 Jun 2008)

ROGANSTOWN http://www.roganstown.com/

highly recommended! the hotel is still in dublin/ swords BUT when you're there you feel like you're in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by green hills, a lake etc. it's a golf hotel, so that explains the green surroundings but the golf people aren't too much "in your face" like they are in other hotels. i stayed there twice. have a little toddler myself (20mths) and found it relaxing to know that im only a small drive away from her in case of an emergency and yet, being in a complete relaxed, chilled, wonderful place.

when you stay there you can use swimming pool and gym for free. they also offer massages (which i can highly recommend for any missus) and in general beauty treatments.

restaurant and bar is also great. the food used to be on an award level which unfortunately changed slightly due to new management. but haven't said that, the food is still above average in comparision to most four star hotels.

i can highly recommend their special offers, too.
1 Night B&B incl. Dinner & 1 Spa Treatment from €149 per person sharing.

the rooms are lovely as well by the way, if you care about it


----------



## Kyia (5 Jun 2008)

Monat in Enniscorthy.  The Ashdown or the Amber Springs Hotels in Gorey.  The Ferrycarrig Hotel or Whites hotel in Wexford town.


----------



## SOM42 (10 Jun 2008)

Thanks for all the excellent suggestions folks.  Decided to go for the Heritage in Killenard in the end.


----------



## TreeTiger (10 Jun 2008)

A very good decision I think, hope you enjoy it.  A word of warning, if you want to eat in the Italian restaurant, Sol Oriens (which I've always enjoyed and you can see their menu on the hotel website), book in advance.  Any time I was there the place had been booked out and I've seen many people arrive on spec but not be able to get a table.


----------



## SOM42 (12 Jun 2008)

Thanks TreeTiger, We have already booked the main hotel restaurant.


----------



## Yoltan (13 Jun 2008)

Haven't stayed in it but I live fairly close and have eaten/drank in it on a few occasions. Service and food is definitely not 5 star standard. Sorry!


----------



## Yoltan (13 Jun 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> A very good decision I think, hope you enjoy it. A word of warning, if you want to eat in the Italian restaurant, Sol Oriens (which I've always enjoyed and you can see their menu on the hotel website), book in advance. Any time I was there the place had been booked out and I've seen many people arrive on spec but not be able to get a table.


 

Sol Oriens is usually best booked 2 weeks in advance. For a Saturday night anyway. Service and food is better than the hotel (but still not great.)


----------



## techman (15 Jul 2008)

I'd recommend Cashel House Hotel in Co. Galway.

Nice and peaceful and a great restaurant.


----------



## SNOWBALL (15 Jul 2008)

I have just boòked a 2 night break for 2nd August till the 4 august in the Maryborough hotel & spa in cork.I got a great deal online €159 each for 2 nights bed & breakfast and i evening meal.It has a spa and pool.


----------



## SOM42 (15 Jul 2008)

SNOWBALL said:


> I have just boòked a 2 night break for 2nd August till the 4 august in the Maryborough hotel & spa in cork.I got a great deal online €159 each for 2 nights bed & breakfast and i evening meal.It has a spa and pool.



A great choice also.  Have stayed there numerous times and have never been disappointed.  That is a great deal.


----------



## mell61 (16 Jul 2008)

My thought are why waste time leaving dublin, why not see about booking into one of the 4-5* places in dublin for the night (Merrion, Dylan, Shelbourne, Four Seasons), then you have the options of doing some local sightseeing as well.   
WE've done it once or twice, and it lovely and relaxing to be able to go to 'that' restaurant everyone is talking about, 'that' bar, and then head back to your hotel, without a worry of who's turn is it to drive.   
Then the next day maybe do somewhere you wouldn't do as a local, be it going to guinness storehouse, or national gallery, Trinity...  There are a lot of places around that I still haven't seen and i work in dublin!
Merrion is the only one I believe that has the pool / spa bit, but i'm open to correction on that!


----------



## suzie (28 Aug 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> Brook Lodge is lovely but my favourite of any place I've been, inside and outside of Ireland, is The Heritage at Killenard.
> 
> Golf: championship course or par 3
> Bowling: indoor green
> ...



If going for the Heritage break with dinner in one of the restaurants, which would you suggest? ie if meal wasnt included I'd go for the Sol Oriens as per above, but if the Arlington Room provides better value for money with regard to the package, I'd plum for that one..

Thanks

S


----------



## TreeTiger (28 Aug 2008)

I haven't actually eaten in the Arlington Room - we were never on a deal including dinner and it was a bit pricy, €12+ for starters and over €30 for mains with desserts over a tenner, but have eaten several times everywhere else there and would definitely choose Sol Oriens (eaten there about 5 times), the food was good and there's a nice atmosphere about the place.  

Greens (2 visits) was also good for food but a bit more formal and quieter, the clubhouse bar (have eaten there lots of times) does most of Greens food but in a more relaxed atmosphere.  I would prefer the Slieve Bloom and the pub for lunchtimes.


----------

